# Elyria, OH - cage #3 - Male - Avail 10/30 - Shaved



## ded37

cage # 3 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Young Male Dog 










Cage# 3 available for adoption 10/30, has been shaved down. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12235409

Lorain County Dog Kennel
Elyria, OH
440-326-5995 

The County Kennel is
open to the public:

Tuesday - Friday
10 AM to 4:30 PM

Saturday 
10 AM to 4:00 PM

"The pound’s normal site is not up to date. They are having computer issues. We have volunteers that went in and took photos to update the petfinder site that they keep up. Hope you guys can help the GSD’s in there."

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH254.html

This shelter is west of Cleveland, OH.

As of today - there are 3 GSDs at this shelter. Cage 7 and Cage 2 also.


----------



## staxi2

wonder why he is shaved down?


----------



## ded37

"I don't know why he was shaved. Volunteers who go in the pound and walk the dogs say the GSD’s in there are very nice. 

<span style="color: #FF0000">They gas on Tuesdays and Fridays before they open.</span>

If rescue thinks think can help, please call the pound at 440-326-5995 and leave a message that you are with a rescue and will try to get these dogs out. They will try and give you some extra time if they are not full.

BUT they have been very full lately."


----------



## daniella5574

Wow, he looks like he has beautiful colors!


----------



## ded37

Another picture - the County site is back!










http://www.loraincounty.us/website/index.asp?webpageid={ACC7C3DA-99C1-4EE0-B8E9-9AA9E3A1218B}


----------



## frenchie27

so sad. I hope someone can help this little fellow....


----------



## pamela berger

bmp


----------



## staxi2

any word ,up you go


----------



## staxi2

not listed on the site today,anyone know what happened?


----------



## staxi2

any info?


----------



## ded37

"Darcy-

If he is off the site, it means he was adopted/rescued on Sat. they are not open on Sundays and Mondays."


----------

